# Remembrance Day parade tips



## C7 (1 Nov 2006)

Hey everyone.

As I'm sure you all know, on November the eleventh we, as CF members, will have one of the longest parades of the year, involving standing at attention for two hours plus. This is tougher than rucking for that amount of time. People passing out is not unheard of. As such, there are some things you should know.

#1: For goodness sake, don't be tense. Relax your arms, back and legs. Bend your knees slightly and let your arms hang loose. It might not look quite as "crisp" as if you're standing rigidly, but it will help your body. When you're marching, or actually doing drill, do it to the best of your ability, but standing at perfect attention for that long is just asking for cramps or collapse.

#2. Keep your weight on the balls of your feet. Leaning back onto your heels isn't a good idea, and will make your feet sore for a long time after. Humans were meant to stand on the balls and toes of the feet.

#3. Drink water that day, but not immidiately before. If you drink water right before you go on, you're going to have to answer nature's call halfway through the ceremony. Not a good idea to pee yourself in your dress uniform. Instead, have a big breakfast, and drink plenty of water, stopping about an hour to 45 minutes before you leave. This will give you time for a bathroom break.

Any other thoughts or tips?


----------



## orange.paint (1 Nov 2006)

C7 said:
			
		

> As such, there are some things you should know.
> 
> #1: For goodness sake, don't be tense. Relax your arms, back and legs. Bend your knees slightly and let your arms hang loose. It might not look quite as "crisp" as if you're standing rigidly, but it will help your body. When you're marching, or actually doing drill, do it to the best of your ability, but standing at perfect attention for that long is just asking for cramps or collapse.
> Any other thoughts  or tips?



Yeah how about stand at attention properly.As it is remembrance day and you know the whole people died for you to be there thing.Apparently you never seen someone slow march a guidon across the parade square at the present arms.Remembrance day parades are actually not that long from the 7 years I've been in anyway.

Don't listen to this kid.Stand at attention eyes strait forward.The public WILL be watching,last thing you want is to look like a bunch of numptys.Plenty of time to loosen up the legs after with a few beer,or for us armoured guys haul out the grease gun to pump the nipples permanently attached in our knees. (An EME MOD 2001)


----------



## Sig_Des (1 Nov 2006)

I'll be standing cenotaph again in Vanier this year, and from last 2 years doing the same thing, here's a couple of tips.

Those White mickey mouse gloves do NOTHING for the cold. What I did was go to Giant tiger/zellers/sears. In the women's section (it's the only place I could find them), and buy a pack of those thin cotton gloves in white. It's not much, but it's better than nothing. Wear them under the ceremonial gloves.

Double up on socks, and make sure they're dry.

Long Johns are a HUGE help. I know it's hot before you get to parade, but it helps. Same thing as an undershirt.

Look sharp, and remember what you're parading for. Good parades and guards to everyone participating.


----------



## geo (1 Nov 2006)

while standing at attention, you may wiggle your toes - it doesn't show & it keeps your blood circulating


----------



## Journeyman (1 Nov 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> while standing at attention, you may wiggle your toes - it doesn't show & it keeps your blood circulating


Absolutely! Worst Nov 11th parade ever (at the risk of a thread-jack), I was on the cenotaph down in the park at Niagara Falls. The mist from the Falls turned us into ice statues.....very photogenic...but really freakin' miserable.

Anyway.....in addition to wiggling your toes......SLOWLY tense and relax all your muscles - - especially the larger ones, like the lats (back) and quads (frontal thigh). If it's not done slowly, it can be seen by the audience.


----------



## Phillman (2 Nov 2006)

Speaking of looking sharp, getting a haircut before the parade doesnt hurt.


----------



## Journeyman (2 Nov 2006)

Phillman said:
			
		

> *Speaking of looking sharp, getting a haircut before the parade doesnt hurt.*


Thank you for your wise insight. Oh....I'm sorry, you're a black-hatter; for your people, that _was_ a legitimate bit of advice   :


----------



## PhilB (2 Nov 2006)

Hahaha, long johns! works great till you have to wear a kilt, then just kiss your balls good bye! one think I found really helped was putting good insole in my oxfords/parade boots. We do it in our combat boots, why not parade boots?


----------



## krystal (2 Nov 2006)

what i used to do was get those hand warmer packets. You shake them up and toss them in your gloves. They aren't noticable when saluting.


----------



## career_radio-checker (2 Nov 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Those White mickey mouse gloves do NOTHING for the cold. What I did was go to Giant tiger/zellers/sears. In the women's section (it's the only place I could find them), and buy a pack of those thin cotton gloves in white. It's not much, but it's better than nothing. Wear them under the ceremonial gloves.



If you got time Des, you want to get us some more of those? 

edit: My tip for anyone doing cenotaph duty is to find away to tape that mag into the magazine case. Trust me, even after you check to make sure the mag is properly seated, it's  most likely to follow Murphy's law and fall out when you least expect it.


----------



## brihard (2 Nov 2006)

My first unit gave me cenotaph duty at the memorial in Kingston in my first year there. An honour, but a brutally cold one. Rest on your arms reverse for an hour and a half is not fun, particularly when the day starts out warm and then clouds over and turns to sleet. The warm weather was exactly why I eschewed the hand warmer packs, and the sleet that started twenty minutes later gave me cause to regret it. I didn't break position of course, but a couple of my buddies in the parade said they could tell those of us up there were feeling it. Not fun, but it really drove it home that anything I was apt to suffer was still pretty trivial.


----------



## boehm (2 Nov 2006)

Fortunately, living in Vancouver, the bitter cold is something I don't have to worry about. I'm more concerned about soaking up my own weight in water standing guard at the cenotaph! ;D



			
				099* said:
			
		

> Yeah how about stand at attention properly.As it is remembrance day and you know the whole people died for you to be there thing.Apparently you never seen someone slow march a guidon across the parade square at the present arms.Remembrance day parades are actually not that long from the 7 years I've been in anyway.
> 
> Don't listen to this kid.Stand at attention eyes strait forward.The public WILL be watching,last thing you want is to look like a bunch of numptys.Plenty of time to loosen up the legs after with a few beer,or for us armoured guys haul out the grease gun to pump the nipples permanently attached in our knees. (An EME MOD 2001)



Could not agree more, Remembrance Day is not the day to be lazy with drill. No matter how cold, wet, tired, or sore you get, it is nothing compared to what those before us had to endure! The least we can do is look good on parade, buy 'em a brew after, and listen to their stories!


----------



## orange.paint (2 Nov 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Thank you for your wise insight. Oh....I'm sorry, you're a black-hatter; for your people, that _was_ a legitimate bit of advice   :



Boots on for parade too Journeyman? ;D
I gotta buff my bald one up for parade.....I started going bald decided to help nature out. No hair cuts for this cat.


----------



## orange.paint (2 Nov 2006)

boehm said:
			
		

> Fortunately, living in Vancouver, the bitter cold is something I don't have to worry about. I'm more concerned about soaking up my own weight in water standing guard at the cenotaph! ;D
> 
> Could not agree more, Remembrance Day is not the day to be lazy with drill. No matter how cold, wet, tired, or sore you get, it is nothing compared to what those before us had to endure! The least we can do is look good on parade, buy 'em a brew after, and listen to their stories!



I cannot stress this more.I've noticed in my unit a few years ago all the young guys went home right after the parade.Show some respect!Head out to the legion and listen to some good stories and hang out with the boys.I'm not sure if it's the whole "me" generation thing or not,but Jesus I'm sure you all can put down the x box controller and pick up a beer. Even if you don't drink the stories are usually colourful and either amazing or good for a laugh.

(A beer is those beverages that come in usually brown bottles for you x box junkies in the shacks)


----------



## bilton090 (2 Nov 2006)

Brihard said:
			
		

> My first unit gave me cenotaph duty at the memorial in Kingston in my first year there. An honour, but a brutally cold one. Rest on your arms reverse for an hour and a half is not fun, particularly when the day starts out warm and then clouds over and turns to sleet. The warm weather was exactly why I eschewed the hand warmer packs, and the sleet that started twenty minutes later gave me cause to regret it. I didn't break position of course, but a couple of my buddies in the parade said they could tell those of us up there were feeling it. Not fun, but it really drove it home that anything I was apt to suffer was still pretty trivial.


    Rest on your arms reverse !, should say rest on your arms at the reverse !
           Nov 11 is the BEST ! parade of the year, show your pride !


----------



## Rice0031 (2 Nov 2006)

I'll definitely be out to see it. I'd love to be a part of it, but us non-BMQer's aren't good for much, including drill. Though I am told by my CoC  that the recruits might get to take a backseat and help out. 

Hey Harding, maybe you can verify this: aren't the Camerons leading the parade?

Hope to see you out there, maybe meet a couple army.ca folks again.

As a matter of fact that gives me quite the idea. (Forgive the hijack): A Remembrance Day Meet & Greet (Ottawa). Say sometime in the evening.

I'll start a thread in Radio Chatter and you can all voice your opinions.

--Rice


----------



## Pikache (2 Nov 2006)

099* said:
			
		

> I cannot stress this more.I've noticed in my unit a few years ago all the young guys went home right after the parade.Show some respect!Head out to the legion and listen to some good stories and hang out with the boys.I'm not sure if it's the whole "me" generation thing or not,but Jesus I'm sure you all can put down the x box controller and pick up a beer. Even if you don't drink the stories are usually colourful and either amazing or good for a laugh.
> 
> (A beer is those beverages that come in usually brown bottles for you x box junkies in the shacks)


It doesn't help that many of the new guys are from high school, and not of drinking age...


----------



## boehm (2 Nov 2006)

That is no excuse not to come out to the legions and hang out with the vets. We have a few underage people and a few people who plain just don't drink, but they will be joining us on our legion tour. If they don't join us, they better have one damn good excuse! The excuse to end all excuses!


----------



## orange.paint (2 Nov 2006)

HighlandFusilier said:
			
		

> It doesn't help that many of the new guys are from high school, and not of drinking age...



I joined the CF regular force at 17 years of age.I was at my unit for two years before I could drink.Not once was I told to leave a legion.You don't have to drink.However I may or may not have taken opportunity in being in CF's as a free pass to drinking for the night.No one I.D's a guy in DEU!

Seriously drinking or not visit with the old guys listen to their stories and share a few yourself.You don't have to get totally hammered to appreicate the day for what it is all about.Rememberance and RESPECT.

Show a little and drop by your local legion.(I may or may not buy you a beer...(just like the old guy at the quickymart use to for 10 dollars when we were 11).

Sorry for spelling,spell check aint loading up.


----------



## career_radio-checker (2 Nov 2006)

099* said:
			
		

> I cannot stress this more.I've noticed in my unit a few years ago all the young guys went home right after the parade.Show some respect!Head out to the legion and listen to some good stories and hang out with the boys.I'm not sure if it's the whole "me" generation thing or not,but Jesus I'm sure you all can put down the x box controller and pick up a beer. Even if you don't drink the stories are usually colourful and either amazing or good for a laugh.



+1
I think it's important to sit down with Veterans at the Legion and learn about their experiences. But after saying "Thank you for your service," it becomes really difficult to engage the vets and stimulate further conversation. I can sometimes get where they served and what they did during the war but the conversation doesn't go very far after that. In fact at the Legions I've been to the Veterans prefere to mingle with themselves and us reservists stick in our own group. Its terrible! Like a Junior Highschool dance, with boys on one side and the girls on the other.
I respect Veterans rights to keep the really 'sensitive' stories to themselves and their buddies, but it would really be nice to have a genuine conversation with Veterans over a beer. Any ideas on how I can approach a veteran and get them to say more than just their 'name, rank and serial number'?

regards.
CRC


----------



## SoF (2 Nov 2006)

Remembrance Day falls on a Saturday so don't completely dehydrate yourself Friday night. Nothing worse than doing drill after a night at the bars.


----------



## orange.paint (2 Nov 2006)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> Any ideas on how I can approach a veteran and get them to say more than just their 'name, rank and serial number'?
> 
> regards.
> CRC



All we did was a group of us from my unit all headed out to the local legion grabbed a few pictures and headed off to a table and asked the old guys if they minded us joining them.If theres a fellow ex armoured guy (or your trade) I'm sure they want to talk about trade related stuff.And most times you find they will pick your brain to compare what you do now compared to what they did.

We had one gentleman tell us he never fired his main gun once.He drove around and called in arty as his main gun he said was useless!

I always found approaching them and saying "thank you for your service" was kind of weak.Go up and treat them like one of the boys. A lot of the time retired guys miss being around the army/comrades and love to shoot the S*** with "the boys".Save the thanks for when you guys are heading home for the night.One guy even asked us to show up to one of their suppers later on that week.

And most important listen to them,you'll proably hear more stories over a few beers from a guy than they would ever tell their families,feel privileged.

God I love remembrance day.

10 more days!!!!!!!


----------



## George Wallace (2 Nov 2006)

SoF said:
			
		

> Remembrance Day falls on a Saturday so don't completely dehydrate yourself Friday night. Nothing worse than doing drill after a night at the bars.



What!

Some would say that that is the only way to do Drill.    >


----------



## maniac779 (2 Nov 2006)

SoF said:
			
		

> Remembrance Day falls on a Saturday so don't completely dehydrate yourself Friday night. Nothing worse than doing drill after a night at the bars.



If you're going to do it, at least show up on time!

The day my old unit did our freedom of the city parade, I was out with the boys the night before and got completely trashed, stayed up until 4am and STILL showed up on time for parade practice, with no indications (to the Snr. ranks anyway) that I was hurting in a big way.

Another troop, showed up late and told the CSM that he'd been out boozing the night before. At the end of the parade, the CSM thanked us for the turn out, and especially thanked Cpl. So-and-so for showing up despite the hangover!

Bah!!


----------



## SoF (2 Nov 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Some would say that that is the only way to do Drill.    >



LOL....well I guess my post was aimed at the youngins like myself rather than the older..er more experienced drinkers ;D


----------



## Rice0031 (2 Nov 2006)

For those who haven't seen it: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/52729.0.html --> link to M&G thread for Nov 11 evening.


----------



## probum non poenitet (2 Nov 2006)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> I respect Veterans rights to keep the really 'sensitive' stories to themselves and their buddies, but it would really be nice to have a genuine conversation with Veterans over a beer. Any ideas on how I can approach a veteran and get them to say more than just their 'name, rank and serial number'?



Ask sincere questions. Don't just leap in. Start with easy ones, like "How old were you when you joined?" "Why did you join?" "What did you do before the war?" Don't fixate on violence.

Pay attention to what they say. _*Don't take over the conversation with your own stories*_. They will shut down.
They should be doing 90% of the talking, you should be doing 90% of the listening.
Comparing Bosnia to the Italian Campaign will piss them off, but they will usually be too polite to let you know.

Ask open-ended questions. Validate what they say. Respect boundaries.

Don't talk to them if you have been drinking. You will be inattentive without realizing it.

Their friends bled for their memories. _*Pay close and sustained attention to the answer*_, or don't ask.
That's why most vets have a simple "Thanks for the question, now 'get lost'" response - 60 years of people not really interested in the answers.

November 11 might not be the best day ... too much going on ... but vets' hospitals are always full of people looking to have a visitor. They love it when somebody young shows up to lend an ear.

Also remember for some of them, age has taken its toll, and it is physically hard for them to speak or listen - so cut the old fellers some space if they need it.

I've talked to many veterans, and some have opened up a lot ... again, it's all about paying close attention to the answers. Set aside at least 30 minutes or don't even start ...

my 2 cents

Edit to add: 
Don't be afraid of silence ... if there's a two-minute pause in the conversation, let it be. They are pulling up old stories. Just sip your drink, have a pretzel, and wait for the rest of the story ...


----------



## geo (2 Nov 2006)

A lot of WW2 vets don" want to talk about it.

Offer to sit down and have a beer with em
Listen to what they want to talk about.... and if it's just to keep em company while they stare back to 60 yrs ago - so be it.

Chimo!


----------



## niner domestic (2 Nov 2006)

I have a request.  

There is an absolutely wonderful woman who lives in the Dartmouth/Halifax area that is 85 years old and served her Country with distinction during and after WWII.  She was in the WRENS.  She's almost blind these days and her legs bother her after crushing them in a car accident and her heart has a little tick when it should be tocking. But she's a tough old dear and still walks a couple of km a day to keep in shape.  It is her one wish to be taken to the November 11th ceremonies at Point Pleasant Park.  The MOT took away her license a few years ago (boy was she mad over that) so she has a hard time getting over to the other side of Halifax. She normally attends the ceremonies at Sullivan's Pond in DM.

If anyone in the Halifax area that would like to meet this wonderful veteran and to escort her to the Naval Cenotaph ceremonies, please let me know and I'll hook you up. I can guarantee you that you will learn more about the Navy from this Vet and if you are especially interested, she'll show you her memorabilia of photos, letters, documents, books and yes, her old uniforms.  

This particular Wren was the ONLY reg force member to attend HM's Coronation (the rest were all NAVRES) and she was hand picked to represent Canada at the Coronation.  She has a ton of photos and news clippings to show anyone that's interested.  

I have been truly honored to have met this woman and become her friend.  At 85, she may not make another November 11th with her whole eyesight and I'd like to see her just once, have her wish come to bear.  

TIA.


----------



## RatCatcher (2 Nov 2006)

Gotta love the "new Army".... in my opinion you first go to the mess, then the legion or veterans group of your choice... then go out on the town and be proud!!!!!


----------



## Trooper Hale (2 Nov 2006)

We dont do a whole lot for the 11th of November, we have our day on ANZAC day, 25th April. But anyone who thinks that just because everyones formed up at attention no ones going to notice you relaxing and loosening those arms and legs is massively mistaken. Like others have said, your representing not only yourself but your unit, your corp, your Army, your country and even more importantly those who've copped it while representing you. Your there to honour their sacrifice.
I reckon its great when all the old digs and the young blokes come together and have a few beers. The night before, the night after, next weekend while your playing golf. A couple of quite beers can bring people together in a great way and reaffirm that brilliant bond that all soldiers share.
Dawn services are also a fantastic opportunity (especially if all the boys were drinking the night before) to earn a bit of cash with a bit of capital on who you reckon will go down first and how many will follow. If anyone wants to buy in i can get them good odds .


----------



## RangerRay (2 Nov 2006)

RatCatcher said:
			
		

> Gotta love the "new Army".... in my opinion you first go to the mess, then the legion or veterans group of your choice... then go out on the town and be proud!!!!!



+1

Not too long ago, we did this.  Although we always made a circuit of all the Legion/vets halls in town rather than just one.  I was always irritated by the young'ins who left right after parade, however.


----------



## Belce (3 Nov 2006)

I am a son of a WWII vetern and have had the rare privillage to attend quite a few Remembrance Day's with him and a host of other special days.  The ceremony itself is sombre, but the wake after can be quite fun.  They do very much enjoy an audience to tell their stories to and will apperciate your willingness to hear them all, I hope you just got paid.  I think you will find that they will talk about similiar stuff that you like to talk about for your smokers, if they ask for one of your stories, something similiar to what they have done would be best.  

For what to wear under your white gloves, you could consider going to store like Mountain Equipment coop and see what sort of liner gloves they have, make sure you bring your gloves to make sure they  don't show through, most are dark colour and also that tey aren't too tight as restriction in circulation will also cause trouble in the cold.  In the missions my Father flew over Germany, he always used a pair of silk gloves, there maybe a new fabric that does better now.  

An example story you might hear:

The tradition in bomber command was to leave the mess open till everyone returned home from the mission.  This night a by the book officer was on duty and had it close on time.  When we came back we found the mess closed because of 'regulations' so out we went to collect the geese sleeping on the field for their Fall migration.  We captured them in our great coats and brought them back to put in this officer's room.  When he came back to his room, he learned to not close the door till the geese came back. 

During the war, my uncle and father kept in touch with each other by mailing my grandmother who would then mail the other's news to each other.  There was only one time that this did not happen and it was the time my uncle was amongst the first to liberate a concentration camp.  The Irish Guards was the unit he was attached to and he said it was the first time he saw any of them cry.  The liberation of a death camp was the only time during the war that my uncle sent a letter to my father and it was because he didn't want my grandmother to know of it.  

My uncle was an engineer in the coal industry, his job was seconded to the war effort, but some how he managed to get into the army as an engineer, I don't know how.  He was in basic and would be an officer, but before it finished he slugged his corporal for being an ass and after charges ended up as a senior nco.  During Operation Market Garden, he managed to put up a bridge across a contested river with his unit and got a mentioned in dispatches. He spent that day up to his armpits in a cold river under fire from the Germans, his commanding officer way back there was knighted.  

My Grandfather had an unfortunate life, born on the Isle of Lewis at Stornaway, my Great Grandmother died early and my Great Grandfather married to a woman that treated him poorly.  At the age of 14 he got on a ship to Glasgow and joined the Seaforth Highlanders as a boy piper in 1910.  He went to France in 1914, was gassed and wounded a few times.  One night in no man's land alone and wounded he came across a German soldier much worse than him, he carried him back to his line and that lucky fellow recovered and spent the rest of the war as pow.  I have the gift he made for him, a picture of him framed by crude twine of the Allied countries flags .  If you think about the situation, he had sharpnel in his leg and arm and could without any question have left the German behind, his own life was in danger as it was.  When my father talked to me about what it means to be a warrior, this is the moment that I think most truly shows the ideal.  The difference between the warrior and the war-like. 

My father was in Berlin for the occupation, he was there also for the blockade as well.  His favorite story from that time was when he went to a party hosted by the Soviets.  Germans have a great love for big staircases and this party was at a place with a big staircase.  At the foor of the staircase was a Soviet Guardsman and another posted every 10 steps or so.  He was challenged by the first guardsman who then brought out a bottle and two glasses he filled with vodka, handed one to my father and said, "Stalin, Roosvelt, Churchill <russian trad toast thing> .  When my father just sipped the drink the response was "What, you no like toast?" the glass was refilled and the toast repeated.  The toast was repeated every 10 steps and did insure that everyone was liberated on entry.


----------



## Sig_Des (3 Nov 2006)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> If you got time Des, you want to get us some more of those?
> 
> edit: My tip for anyone doing cenotaph duty is to find away to tape that mag into the magazine case. Trust me, even after you check to make sure the mag is properly seated, it's  most likely to follow Murphy's law and fall out when you least expect it.



LOL...Oh God, I'm glad that wasn't me....Ensure that anything that isn't a permanent fixture on your weapon is checked, double-checked, and triple-checked. That's Mag and Scope, and bayonet if attached.

CRC, I'll see if I can find some more of those. Even though I'm not at the Regiment anymore, P. Gray asked me to stand, so I told him I would.

I'll bring the gloves the day of.


----------



## Fan Z B (4 Nov 2006)

yes Remembrance Day is near. Although Remembrance Parades may be boring at times and seem to drag on and on, but I've near felt that I could Harv better spent my time. It is the little price I pay for my freedom and I'll gladly give up two hours of my time per year(well, okay, around 4 include the Battle of the Atlantic. that's an important parade too).


----------



## mainerjohnthomas (9 Nov 2006)

I'm speaking now to those like myself who have served their time and mustered out.  It is vitally important that we take the time out to attend the Remembrance, and make this a part of our family life, that our children can be educated as to the importance not only of the sacrifices made by those who did not get to come home, but to honour those who even now keep the watch.  I hated standing in the rain, feeling my gabardine fill with sixty pounds of ice water, listening to local political windbags drone on as much as the next soldier.  I also remember the pride of marching with my brethren, in one of the few occassions that the Canadian public actually sees those who stand on guard for thee.  I too remember the calling of the roll, and the chilling words "Sir, they do not answer.  We will remember."   Like many of us, some of the names they call today were friends in life.  If we do not take the time to remember them, then who will?
    I am proud to say that all three of my daughters will be marching in the parade, and I will be laying a wreath in the name of the Heathen Freehold.  I may be a heck of a lot warmer than I was in CF dress greens, but while I have legs to stand on, or wheels to roll on, I will keep faith with those who have gone before, and who followed me, into service.


----------



## daftandbarmy (10 Nov 2006)

Brihard said:
			
		

> My first unit gave me cenotaph duty at the memorial in Kingston in my first year there. An honour, but a brutally cold one. Rest on your arms reverse for an hour and a half is not fun, particularly when the day starts out warm and then clouds over and turns to sleet. The warm weather was exactly why I eschewed the hand warmer packs, and the sleet that started twenty minutes later gave me cause to regret it. I didn't break position of course, but a couple of my buddies in the parade said they could tell those of us up there were feeling it. Not fun, but it really drove it home that anything I was apt to suffer was still pretty trivial.



My God. I think 1 1/2 hours at the reverse is in contravention of the Geneva Convention. The parade commander should try and sort out a cenotaph guard change over more frequently if possible. Pick your moments, but give the troops a break if you can. Nothing's worse than watching a cenotaph guard wilt in the sleet while the local politician goes on and on and on (and on). Also, if possible, practise the guard a couple of weeks beforehand outside in cold weather (hey, we're infantry, rehearsal is good battle procedure!) with the kit they'll be wearing. Try different tricks for holding the weapon, types of gloves, clothing layers etc. (ladies' kidd gloves work well, get and extra large pair and wear thin polypro liners underneath). Try to stand still for longer and longer periods of time in the cold - just like training for a marathon. It also helps alot to make sure you're fit too e.g., troops in the UK hit the weights big time when they're on public duties; isometrics and stress positions work best, but it's hard to beat the good old pushup/situp routine. Then again, you're young and keen......


----------



## Jaydub (10 Nov 2006)

Instead of attending the Parade in Victoria, I'm hopping a ferry to the mainland to attend the parade in Ladner.  It's a small city that I grew up in, and doesn't really have a huge Military presence.  The parade consists of Veterans, Cadets, and the Delta Police Band.  The Police Band is really quite amazing.  I saw them perform at the Nova Scotia International Tattoo a couple years back.

I'm really looking forward to returning to my hometown in uniform, and buying some Veterans a few Beers at the Legion.


----------



## jimb (10 Nov 2006)

The toughest audience is the "old guys " of the Regiment I used to belong to. Marching past them you have to  " suck it up " and do it right, if only for the "Tradition " factor. The idea of the " Regimental Family " is still strong here in Canada, thank god. 

As for after the parade, nothing beats being able to go to the mess, to talk to the "old Guys " and learn something about being a Canadian soldier.

 One of my best CF experiences  was being at a winter rifle shoot at Borden, and watching the WW2 documentary film " Canada At  War " with a roomfull of  WW2 48th Highlanders who fought in Italy, and thru to the end of the war in 1945. Talk about a  " living history " lesson !!!!  They were amazingly frank about the real way that they had to fight, not the sanatised version that the folks at home were being shown in the newsreel movies in Canada. I gained a new appreciation for their quiet toughness and how they kept on with a lousy job, despite being ignored and insulted as the "D Day Dodgers " playing in the "Spagehtti League ".in Italy. The media ignored them, after D Day.

JimB Toronto.


----------



## the 48th regulator (10 Nov 2006)

jimb said:
			
		

> The toughest audience is the "old guys " of the Regiment I used to belong to. Marching past them you have to  " suck it up " and do it right, if only for the "Tradition " factor. The idea of the " Regimental Family " is still strong here in Canada, thank god.
> 
> As for after the parade, nothing beats being able to go to the mess, to talk to the "old Guys " and learn something about being a Canadian soldier.
> 
> ...



Hehehe,

Tell me about it!  I can name quite a few that were there and you described the boys to a tee.

dileas

tess


----------

